# 2011 Ahb Sydney Pub Crawl



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Haven't found a thread for this yet, so here we go.

I just copy/pasted from the 2010 thread. List open for discussion of course.

Lowenbrau for brekky
Lord Nelson
Australian
Harts Pub
Belgian/s
Redoak
Macquarie
Tap House

April or May I guess?


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

didnt we drop the australian last year?


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

barls said:


> didnt we drop the australian last year?


That's right, we did. I just pasted off the first post.


----------



## Barndillo (22/2/11)

I haven't been on a pub crawl since uni. Amazing what 2 kids does! (Wouldn't trade them for the world though)
I think I can talk SWMBO into letting me on this one though, it would be nice to meet some NSW brewers espcially from Port Stephens/Newcastle if any are planning the trip.


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

Lowenbrau for brekky
Lord Nelson
Harts Pub
Belgian/s
Redoak
Macquarie
Tap House

is my suggestion. im thinking early may possibly the 7th or 14th.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Spose I can start a poll. I'll give it a day or so for some more responses... May/june... whatever.
Someone had to start the thread sooner or later :icon_chickcheers: 

Venues: 
Lowenbrau for brekky
Lord Nelson
Harts Pub
Belgian/s
Redoak
Macquarie
Tap House

optional extras: 
King St Brewhouse (out of the way)
Bavarian Bier Cafe (although there was the mention of being evicted a few years back)
Pumphouse (out of the way)


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

i remember being kicked out for being unfamily like when we were there. great day pete.


----------



## joshuahardie (22/2/11)

That is a good lineup Barls.
I approve.

and Barndillo, we often get a few Newcastle folk coming down for the crawl, namely Les and Schooey. 

Count me in at this stage.


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

barls said:


> i remember being kicked out for being unfamily like when we were there. great day pete.


If I remember correctly your FIL was there.... probably that hey?


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

no im blaming fatz for being sooooo obvious when looking down the barmaids top. 
but yes the father in law was there, sadly he isnt allowed to come anymore after that effort.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/2/11)

barls said:


> no im blaming fatz for being sooooo obvious when looking down the barmaids top.
> but yes the father in law was there, sadly he isnt allowed to come anymore after that effort.




from mammary memory young Barls I actually remember being the last to leave the Bav Bier Cafe that day, apologising to the proprietor for the behaviour of my fellow guests .. just to make sure you and Crozdog got away with the glasses you stole. 

Early to mid May and I'm in! Still smarting from having to pull out at the last moment last year. Such an occurence will not happen again.

Well done Pete!


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> from mammary memory young Barls I actually remember being the last to leave the Bav Bier Cafe that day, apologising to the proprietor for the behaviour of my fellow guests .. just to make sure you and Crozdog got away with the glasses you stole.
> 
> Early to mid May and I'm in! Still smarting from having to pull out at the last moment last year. Such an occurence will not happen again.
> 
> Well done Pete!


Now, how do you add a poll?


----------



## petesbrew (22/2/11)

Just trying to add this damn poll...
edit: ah got it!


----------



## Pollux (22/2/11)

I'm not fussed either way, but I'll need to know ASAP so I can book some leave....

Was a great day out last year, will definitely be coming along again...


----------



## matho (22/2/11)

Early may is cool with me I'll try and make sure that I don't have to work this year

Cheers matho


----------



## Fatgodzilla (22/2/11)

Early date rejection. The 7th of May is 



All IBUs will be at Ray's Big Brew Day at Bulli - I urge all non Gongers to contemplate coming down for a great day out. Besides, the next day the 8th May is Mothers Day.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (22/2/11)

I think I'll partake this year

At the moment the 7th is out - Big Ray Day!

But the others appear free

Cheers


----------



## /// (22/2/11)

Is't Gerards hop festival the weekend after. No use the 20th, AIBA and alot of folks are out of town. 

But, the 28th of May we were looking at holding our Brewers Feast @Hartspub, with a twist on the last one. Will have 18-20 odd beers available ... any need to go elsewhere??

Scotty


----------



## barls (22/2/11)

here gerards


> Paddy's Hop Harvest Festival
> Saturday April 30 11am - 5pm
> Come along and meet some industry
> experts talking all things hops!
> ...



so i think we are good for any of the weekends that are up there.


----------



## Punkal (25/2/11)

I don't get back into country until around June and i missed out last year because of work.

2009s pub crawl was a great day and i had a lots of fun and beer but thats what its about.

Cant wait to get home it has been way too long ill have to learn how to brew again.

Hope you have a great day enjoy lots of good bears and fun guys.


----------



## matthendry (25/2/11)

Im coming back to Australia on the 5th of May from the US after 10 years so this will be a great way to get back into the Brewing Scene .!!!!!


Shame Ill miss the Hop festival Ive helped start a small hop yard on the Farm I live on here in Vermont


----------



## barls (10/3/11)

come along mate. the more the merrier


----------



## PistolPatch (10/3/11)

Every year I just miss out on this :angry:. I'm in Sydney from 24/3 to 3/4 and both Saturdays booked out .

Please, can next year's Sydney Pub Crawl be held in Perth?

Have a top one!


----------



## gap (10/3/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Every year I just miss out on this :angry:. I'm in Sydney from 24/3 to 3/4 and both Saturdays booked out .
> 
> Please, can next year's Sydney Pub Crawl be held in Perth?
> 
> Have a top one!



Are you doing a Blue Mountains trip this time PP??

Regards

Graeme


----------



## barls (10/3/11)

PistolPatch said:


> Every year I just miss out on this :angry:. I'm in Sydney from 24/3 to 3/4 and both Saturdays booked out .
> 
> Please, can next year's Sydney Pub Crawl be held in Perth?
> 
> Have a top one!


speak up a little earlier next year pete and we will see what we can do about making it work.


----------



## PistolPatch (11/3/11)

Thanks barls :icon_cheers:. Might have to settle for drinks at the Mount Vic Hotel this trip :super:. (Will send you a PM gap.)

Anyway, will look forward to living the 'Crawl' vicariously through your pics and stories .


----------



## barls (11/3/11)

cheers pete. give us a yell and we might be able to do a practice run while your here if im still unemployed by then.


----------



## HarryB (11/3/11)

just letting you guys know that the pumphouse currently has nogne pale ale on tap... doesn't bother me as i'm not coming but it might be worth the trip a little out of the way


----------



## barls (22/3/11)

shall we lock in the 14th then.
also same route as last year?
lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer cafe
schwartz
tap house
then peaking duck in china town somewhere????


----------



## Pollux (22/3/11)

I say lock it in........I need to book my AL.


----------



## petesbrew (22/3/11)

I reckon we should lock it in. The sooner its on everyone's calendars the better.


----------



## barls (22/3/11)

no further objection then in the next 24 hrs. and its locked in


----------



## canon1ball (22/3/11)

Voted 14th and will lock the date in if confirmed.
Pete


----------



## matho (27/3/11)

So the 14th it is then 
Busy weekend for me, AHB pub crawl on saturday and Ironfest on Sunday  

Cheers steve


----------



## clarkey7 (27/3/11)

This sounds awesome...

Have been given an "in principle" leave pass at this stage.

Might see if I can organise a few Brisbane boys to join you if that's OK :icon_cheers: 

PB


----------



## barls (27/3/11)

come on down, the more the merrier
so now we have a date, is every one happy with the route? any other suggestions.


----------



## winkle (27/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> This sounds awesome...
> 
> Have been given an "in principle" leave pass at this stage.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, I missed the Murrays trip - I'll check what work expects of me that week :unsure: .
Where are we staying PB?


----------



## BjornJ (29/3/11)

sounds good, planning to come along this year as well.

Someone has to prop up canon1ball on these things :lol: 


thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (29/3/11)

but who is going to hold you up bjorn


----------



## Pollux (29/3/11)

As I recall from last year, he swims home at the end of the night....


----------



## petesbrew (29/3/11)

Hills brewers meet up tonight - I'll spread the word. 
Hopefully we can get more than 2 guys along this year.


----------



## matho (29/3/11)

Hopefully we can get some mountain folk to come along


----------



## gap (29/3/11)

matho said:


> Hopefully we can get some mountain folk to come along



I am interested Steve. 

Regards

Graeme


----------



## matho (29/3/11)

Excellent Graeme


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/11)

matho said:


> Hopefully we can get some mountain folk to come along








Great to have them along.


----------



## matho (29/3/11)

How did you get my family photo's fatz


----------



## barls (29/3/11)

strange i thought it was fatz and his brother in the 1930s.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/11)

matho said:


> How did you get my family photo's fatz




typed Matho into Google and up they came :lol: 

Gonna be a good one - after pulling out last year at the last minute I'm looking forward to this one.



> winkle Posted Mar 27 2011, 09:11 PM
> QUOTE (Pocket Beers @ Mar 27 2011, 06:54 PM)
> This sounds awesome...
> 
> ...



Be brilliant if some of the Brissie boys venture south. Pockets/Winkle - be great to have you here. Will be happy to collect you from the airport and supply the stomach pumps.



> barls Posted Today, 09:24 PM
> strange i thought it was fatz and his brother in the 1930s.



Never been THAT skinny. They look more like sailor types to me.


----------



## barls (29/3/11)

whos a sailor, not this little black duck. im a free agent now. head of big jules surf team. right here. very tempted to come down and work for you.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/11)

barls said:


> whos a sailor, not this little black duck. im a free agent now. head of big jules surf team. right here. very tempted to come down and work for you.




Get your accountant's uniform organised then


----------



## BjornJ (29/3/11)

Pollux said:


> As I recall from last year, he swims home at the end of the night....






Was I there last year?
Did I like it?

Sounds like I had a blast!

:lol:


----------



## barls (3/4/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Get your accountant's uniform organised then
> 
> View attachment 44980


ill wear the loudest one im allowed out of the house just for you mate, im really good at taking notes and sending letters of demand does that count.

anyone else want to come along.


----------



## Franko (3/4/11)

I'm in for the 14th going going..................going going....................

Franko


----------



## Pollux (4/4/11)

It better be the 14th of May, I have the 14-16th booked up for annual leave....


----------



## petesbrew (4/4/11)

I think it's pretty much locked in at that Date, Pollux & Franko.

Looking forward to another brekky at the Lowenbrau.


----------



## barls (11/4/11)

have we heard fromt he newcastle contingent?


----------



## asis (12/4/11)

barls said:


> have we heard fromt he newcastle contingent?



No one has spoken up but it was discussed at our last meeting and there were a fair few interested. 

We are meeting on Friday so will try and remind everyone. :drinks:


----------



## jpScarfac3 (12/4/11)

Just a reminder that the Kiwi Spectabluar is on the 21st May.


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

[quote post='762964']No one has spoken up but it was discussed at our last meeting and there were a fair few interested. 

We are meeting on Friday so will try and remind everyone.[/quote]
good to hear mate bring them along its a fun day



jpScarfac3 said:


> Just a reminder that the Kiwi Spectabluar is on the 21st May.



well its a pity that we decide to go o the 14th now isnt it. come along we will show you a good day.


----------



## winkle (12/4/11)

> shall we lock in the 14th then.
> also same route as last year?
> lowenbrau
> lord nelson
> ...



Is that the final route?
Hmmm, if I get in on Friday arvo I might get up to Paddy's as well :icon_drunk: .


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

at this stage. mate
give me a yell and i might come down and join you.


----------



## BjornJ (12/4/11)

winkle said:


> Is that the final route?
> Hmmm, if I get in on Friday arvo I might get up to Paddy's as well :icon_drunk: .




Can we drop the Belgian place to save time?

They only have those funny-tasting beers anyway  


Bjorn


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/11)

BjornJ said:


> Can we drop the Belgian place to save time?
> 
> They only have those funny-tasting beers anyway
> 
> ...


Swap for the Phillips Foote? Only one beer there, VB (then again it's been years since I've been inside)


----------



## matho (12/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> Swap for the Phillips Foote? Only one beer there, VB (then again it's been years since I've been inside)


We had our Christmas party there last year, they had two beers on tap VB and ( thank goodness) three sheets from the lord Nelson, definately not a beer spot 

Cheers matho


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/11)

matho said:


> We had our Christmas party there last year, they had two beers on tap VB and ( thank goodness) three sheets from the lord Nelson, definately not a beer spot
> 
> Cheers matho


Nice place, shame about the beers.


----------



## mikem108 (12/4/11)

```
Can we drop the Belgian place to save time?
```

They do have Stella on tap so you'll be catered for Bjorn


----------



## barls (12/4/11)

we could always chain fatz and bjorn together problem solved.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/4/11)

barls said:


> we could always chain fatz and bjorn together problem solved.



View attachment charlie_brown_sigh.bmp






> Hmmm, if I get in on Friday arvo I might get up to Paddy's as well



Paddy's on Friday for a warm up .. sounding good!


----------



## winkle (13/4/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> View attachment 45247
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, seems like permission is granted - I just have to warn-out work that they will have to do without my invaluable contribution on the 13th and I can book flights etc :icon_chickcheers: .


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/11)

And Lowenbrau have Maibock month!
http://www.lowenbrau.com.au/whatson/detail...bock_bock_biers

Lets hope they pull through, and have all the beers for us this time.

I see they open at 9am. Good kickoff time or did we start earlier?


----------



## Linz (20/4/11)

from the cityrail site

Saturday 14 and Sunday 15 May (weekend)
Bankstown Line 
Buses replace trains between Liverpool and Bankstown and also between Bankstown and 
Lidcombe via Regents Park. 
Inner West Line 
Buses replace trains between Liverpool and Lidcombe via Regents Park. 
South Line 
Buses replace trains between Glenfield and Granville. 
Sunday 15 May (evening)
South Coast Line 
Buses replace most trains between Wollongong and Waterfall


----------



## redbeard (20/4/11)

The Pumphouse now has a better range of beers, mostly bottled but usually a murrays & sometimes a foreign eg nogn? on tap. Could substitute for the belgian. No Stella for Bjorn thou ....


----------



## petesbrew (20/4/11)

redbeard said:


> The Pumphouse now has a better range of beers, mostly bottled but usually a murrays & sometimes a foreign eg nogn? on tap. Could substitute for the belgian. No Stella for Bjorn thou ....


True they have a great range now, but nothing's a substitute for the belgian.
The King St Brewpub is on the way if the pumphouse makes it onto the list. Anyone know what they've been up to?
Honestly, I'll probably not even make it past the Belgian.


----------



## Pollux (21/4/11)

Provided we end up at the Taphouse I'm a happy man........


----------



## barls (21/4/11)

lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer cafe
pump house
king street brew pub
schwartz
tap house
then peaking duck in china town somewhere????


have i got that right boys?
any objections. i think next year we should start at the lowenbrau then head over to manly for 4pines and murrays the back over for the rest.


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/11)

barls said:


> lowenbrau
> lord nelson
> harts for lunch
> Belgian beer cafe
> ...



Swapped the order round so we don't backtrack.
lowenbrau
lord nelson
harts for lunch
Belgian beer cafe
_king street brew pub
pump house_
schwartz
tap house
then peaking duck in china town somewhere????


----------



## petesbrew (21/4/11)

Pub crawl map

The King St Brewpub might be a loss, but it's kinda on the way to the Pumphouse.
http://www.jamessquirebrewhouse.net/index....2&Itemid=55


----------



## samhaldane (21/4/11)

petesbrew said:


> The King St Brewpub might be a loss, but it's kinda on the way to the Pumphouse.
> http://www.jamessquirebrewhouse.net/index....2&Itemid=55



They have five or six craft beers on tap in addition to that list, including a few from Rocks brewery and one from Five Islands brewery last time I was there.

They also have the little creatures beers on tap (pale ale, white rabbit).


----------



## bullfrog (22/4/11)

Just got turned on to this thread (why don't more people use the AHB IRC?) and it's looking like I'm in.


----------



## barls (26/4/11)

looks good pete, happy to drop the pumphouse if we need to.
bjorn there is always the chance of you skipping the belgian and rejoining later on


----------



## matho (26/4/11)

There is Always the Bavarian beer cafe in York st bjorn Here
If you really don't like Belgian beer 

Cheers matho


----------



## petesbrew (26/4/11)

matho said:


> There is Always the Bavarian beer cafe in York st bjorn Here'
> 
> If you really don't like Belgian beer
> 
> Cheers matho


Or the Redoak. Play a game of infection roulette. Most I've had have been okay.
Honestly, I'm not fussed which direction we take. It's just good catching up with fellow ahb'ers!


----------



## barls (26/4/11)

matho said:


> There is Always the Bavarian beer cafe in York st bjorn Here
> If you really don't like Belgian beer
> 
> Cheers matho


we got kicked out of there last time, i think they didnt like the look of fatz.


----------



## white.grant (26/4/11)

I'm thinking that I might put in an appearance this year.


----------



## winkle (27/4/11)

I should be there at the start on Saturday, in fact I should be at Paddys on Friday arvo.
Unfortunately I naively booked the flights on Tiger so I could end up in Melbourne, Sunshine Coast or (more probably) spending the weekend inside Brisbane Airport drinking expensive VB, being confused and frustrated  .


----------



## BjornJ (29/4/11)

matho said:


> There is Always the Bavarian beer cafe in York st bjorn Here
> If you really don't like Belgian beer
> 
> Cheers matho




thanks guys.

I'll come along to the Belgian and probably just have a Stella while everyone else roll their eyes and tell me to try a _real_ beer. 
Last year I was told (several times) that I should try new things and probably didn't like curries either if I didn't have a bubblegum beer, hehe. :lol: 







thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (29/4/11)

dont worry bjorn ill buy you a drink there, it may have a little umbrella in it though


----------



## petesbrew (3/5/11)

Less than a fortnight to go. Bring it on.


----------



## matho (6/5/11)

just over a week away can't wait


----------



## Pollux (8/5/11)

Got the whole weekend (plus monday) off work.......Missus has given me a day pass (She had a day out yesterday).....Looks like everything ready.

Now to hope for no rain.


----------



## Josh (8/5/11)

Just booked annual leave Saturday and Sunday. I'm in!

I think there's a make up game of football on Sunday which won't be fun....


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (8/5/11)

*&%, almost missed this! What time Barls? Didn't we start at 0730 last time, although I note the Lowenbrau begins at 9am


----------



## barls (8/5/11)

9am start for me ill see you at the lowenbrau


----------



## matho (8/5/11)

Planning on being there at about 9:45 

Cheers Steve


----------



## grod5 (8/5/11)

I've decided to make arrangements to front up on Saturday. The decision was made after a few stiff APAs. I'm looking at booking some accommodation in the city tonight so I don't chicken out. 

9am seems a little early but I'm sure its well worth it. Wish me luck. 

daniel


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/5/11)

Thinking about seeing the Steelers play the Bulldogs at the Olympic Stadium Friday night, so looking at booking a room somewhere. Paddys or the Macquarie .... mango weizen at the Lowenbrau at 9.00am


----------



## winkle (9/5/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thinking about seeing the Steelers play the Bulldogs at the Olympic Stadium Friday night, so looking at booking a room somewhere. Paddys or the Macquarie .... mango weizen at the Lowenbrau at 9.00am



Paddys for a warm up beer mate?


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/11)

Looking forward to saturday. Depending on the train, I should be there between 9-10am for the mangoweizen starter!


----------



## Josh (9/5/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thinking about seeing the Steelers play the Bulldogs at the Olympic Stadium Friday night, so looking at booking a room somewhere. Paddys or the Macquarie .... mango weizen at the Lowenbrau at 9.00am



If we weren't in a 1 bedroom granny flat, I'd contemplate putting you up mate.

Given SWMBO is a dragon, we might go to the game. Me and the 4 month old boy are both Eels but we'll come too.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/5/11)

Josh said:


> If we weren't in a 1 bedroom granny flat, I'd contemplate putting you up mate.
> 
> Given SWMBO is a dragon, we might go to the game. Me and the 4 month old boy are both Eels but we'll come too.




I'll buy the little bloke a real jumper so he won't be too embarassed in the future. Talking to Winkle in Qld who's coming down for a social drink about a session at Paddys. Anyone else keen on Paddys on Friday and the footy to follow?


----------



## Josh (9/5/11)

I'd be up for that


----------



## barls (11/5/11)

see you all there one saturday. winkle let me know what time your going to paddys might be able to come.


----------



## winkle (11/5/11)

barls said:


> see you all there one saturday. winkle let me know what time your going to paddys might be able to come.



Will do mate, I just have to convince the missus that Paddys Pub is near Paddys Market 

Edit: sp


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/5/11)

Sorry fellas

Due my inability to plan I will not be making an appearance 

Cheers


----------



## barls (11/5/11)

winkle said:


> Will do mate, I just have to convince the missus that Paddys Pub is near Paddys Market
> 
> Edit: sp


shouldnt be too hard its next to one of them but probably not the one she wants to go to.


----------



## Pollux (11/5/11)

Word of this crawl seems to have spread amongst my co-workers......As such expect to have one or two casino people drop by at some stage of the day......


One of them is even staying here on Friday night so she can join us for breakfast.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/5/11)

barls said:


> . winkle let me know what time your going to paddys might be able to come.




Hoping to catch Winkle there for an arvo session - this allows me to go to footie that night. So here we go 

1. Anyone else want a Friday drink at Paddys to warm up?
2. Anyone want to go to the Dragons Bulldogs game?
3. Barls, if you go to Paddys, can I store my car and stay at your place. We'll head over to Paddys together. Mattress in the back so your dog is safe. Use your shower, like.


----------



## barls (11/5/11)

ill get back to you on that one fatz after i ask the wife,
does anyone else find it funny that we are doing a pub crawl the weekend they are doing the big crack down on alcohol fuelled violence.


----------



## vykuza (11/5/11)

You guys are killing me! I'll be flying out OS on Saturday. Looks like cans of heineken on the plane for me instead


----------



## redbeard (11/5/11)

Has anyone given a head's up to Harts that we're having lunch there ? Maybe Scotty will have a lunch special for us ?


----------



## barls (11/5/11)

doubtful that happened. might email nick the manager tomorrow and see if he wants us to reserve an area.


----------



## BjornJ (12/5/11)

anyone else wanting to go to the Swans on Saturday?
Starts at 7.30 PM at the SCG.

Be a nice break in the crawl to get our breath back  

Bjorn


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/5/11)

BjornJ said:


> anyone else wanting to go to the Swans on Saturday?
> Starts at 7.30 PM at the SCG.
> 
> Be a nice break in the crawl to get our breath back
> ...




You'd have to be drunk to go see the Swans. I'll decline on that one.


----------



## yum beer (12/5/11)

You'd have to be drunk to go see the Swans. I'll decline on that one.*BjornJ



I assume that being drunk is the net result at that time of the day...*Posted Today, 10:30 AM


F*#K this post worked out all wrong...


----------



## /// (12/5/11)

redbeard said:


> Has anyone given a head's up to Harts that we're having lunch there ? Maybe Scotty will have a lunch special for us ?



Send me a note - [email protected] - sorry lost track of the date.

We are kicking off the Sunday Roast soon, I'd go something like that especially with Pauls liberal use of butter in the spuds!

Scotty


----------



## winkle (12/5/11)

barls said:


> shouldnt be too hard its next to one of them but probably not the one she wants to go to.



Might take some work - she did say "near Chinatown", and I'm in trouble for booking early flights  . It'll all work out eventually I 'spose


----------



## BjornJ (12/5/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You'd have to be drunk to go see the Swans. I'll decline on that one.




Yes, I plan to be drunk by then!
Or at least slightly off-centered, considering I'm a lightweight-lightbeer-drinking kind of homebrewer.

I'll have you know my current 47 litres of Dark Mild going in the fridge looks to be about 2,5% alc, 
thank you very much  

Bjorn


----------



## matthendry (12/5/11)

Anyone wanting a warm up drink on Friday Night the Rocks brewing Company has Boxer Red Ale on Hand Pump at the Riverview Hotel in Balamin on Friday afternoon at 5pm .

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?f=q&sou...F8&view=map


----------



## samhaldane (13/5/11)

I just went to the Pumphouse for lunch and mentioned to the manager the we are dropping by tomorrow arvo. He said it sometimes gets pretty busy with post wedding traffic from the Chinese Gardens so he will leave a note for the manager on tomorrow (Bronwyn) to put an area aside for us upstairs.

For anyone interested, they have some good beers on tap atm:

Wicked Elf Witbier (which is tasting awesome btw)
Murray's Retro Rocket
Murray's Nirvana Pale Ale
Brewdog Trashy Blonde

.. as well as their usual beers from St Peters brewery (Thunderbolt, Huhu Pilsner, Honey Porter etc).

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. I will hopefully see you at Harts for lunch!


----------



## RetsamHsam (13/5/11)

Only came across this thread yesterday. I need to sort out the logistics but I will most likely meet you guys at the Lowenbrau.


----------



## syd_03 (13/5/11)

BjornJ said:


> Yes, I plan to be drunk by then!
> Or at least slightly off-centered, considering I'm a lightweight-lightbeer-drinking kind of homebrewer.
> 
> I'll have you know my current 47 litres of Dark Mild going in the fridge looks to be about 2,5% alc,
> ...


What none of your favourtie new style? 8% IPA?


----------



## BjornJ (13/5/11)

hehe, we'll see, won't we!!

And thanks to the guys on the ISB mailing list about Hart's pub sadly not having salted herrings for lunch tomorrow.
I love you too  


Bjorn


----------



## winkle (13/5/11)

Sorry about missing you guys at Paddy's this arvo. Will definately get on the crawl tomorrow for breakfast


----------



## /// (13/5/11)

Ahh crap, thought this was a Sunday not a Sat gig ... dang as first sunday off in about 8 weeks ... doing some stuff with those folks that are in the house ... i think they are called 'family' ...

In true AHB spirit get stuck into Doc's Synapse and the last ever keg of Zypher ... theres quite a bit of dark beer on at the moment as well, and Murrays Nirvana ... grr grrrr

Scotty


----------



## syd_03 (14/5/11)

Barls busy preparing for today during the dragons game last night at Brendan's.


----------



## Doc (14/5/11)

What time is the pubcrawl kicking off ?
Still in the city after a big night celebrating officially getting old. Looking for a recovery breaky at the Lowenbrau. 
When is everyone rocking up ??

Doc


----------



## RetsamHsam (14/5/11)

Kick off was @ 9am. I am still en route though so I'm not sure if anyone is there yet..


----------



## Pollux (14/5/11)

about a dozen here right now.


----------



## Mikedub (14/5/11)

hoping someone on the pub crawl will pick this up, 
managed to free up the arvo and are planning to head in, what pub will you be at around 3 - 3.30 do you think?
cheers
Mike


----------



## srcossens (14/5/11)

At harts, heading to the belgium beer cafe behind grosvenor place now. Sent you pm with barls' number.


----------



## Mikedub (14/5/11)

cheers mate, will call Barl when I get in


----------



## BjornJ (14/5/11)

At the king street brew house or whatever thsis placed is called now. The place that used to be james squire but now is all bluetounge beers.


----------



## BjornJ (14/5/11)

Now at the local tap house, staying here foe the rest of the night. Upstairs, room with leather chesterfields and bookshelves. Tim is very drunk, other than that we're ok )


----------



## canon1ball (14/5/11)

Thanks to everyone who made the AHB 2011 pub crawl happen and to all of you who attended. 

It was good to catch up with some of you and to meet other members of the forum I haven't had met before. 
I had a really good time, sorry I had to leave you guys to catch the last Saturday's bus home to get back to the Northern Beaches, but better than walking or spending a fortune on a taxi!

After the Belgian I finally get to drink a real beer!!!




Pete


----------



## petesbrew (14/5/11)

canon1ball said:


> Thanks to everyone who made the AHB 2011 pub crawl happen and to all of you who attended.
> 
> It was good to catch up with some of you and to meet other members of the forum I haven't had met before.
> I had a really good time, sorry I had to leave you guys to catch the last Saturday's bus home to get back to the Northern Beaches, but better than walking or spending a fortune on a taxi!
> ...


+1 from another Pete.
Always great to catch up with the lads. Just washed some glassware and had no breakages  
Somehow the transport gods smiled on me tonight - connecting trains on the carlo line made it a reasonably quick trip home, plus I woke up just in time to get off at clyde.
For those who are still crawling, we salute you, and don't forget, Berocca does wonders!


----------



## BjornJ (14/5/11)

Had a great time today, guys. Thanks to everyone who came along and made it such a nice day. 

Mike, sorry for boring you with water chemistry talk )


----------



## Pollux (15/5/11)

Just got in the door...................Proud to have kept my tradition of first one there and last to leave......Now to go sleep and recover.


----------



## syd_03 (15/5/11)

Likewise got in around 110pm 6 items of glassware, 3 x 500mL bottles, 1 missing jumper (with barls) and some very tasty chinese BBQ to keep the tradition of last year alive ( and yes I did note down the days consumptions).

Good day/night, cheers guys


----------



## matho (15/5/11)

Thanks guys for a great time, I had lots of fun 

Cheers Steve


----------



## gap (15/5/11)

Thanks to everybody for a graet day. It was good to finally put faces
to a lot of names.

What time did yoget home Steve??

Regards

Graeme


----------



## canon1ball (15/5/11)

Bjorn, Cascade in "the Belgian"? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mikedub (15/5/11)

BjornJ said:


> Had a great time today, guys. Thanks to everyone who came along and made it such a nice day.
> 
> Mike, sorry for boring you with water chemistry talk  )



not at all, and considering the state I was in I seemd to have retained most of the information. (Sydney water = 8) :beer: 

great night, good to meet you all


----------



## Josh (15/5/11)

Only managed to make the Taphouse, Pumphouse and Taphouse. But had a great evening with good company and some very enjoyable beers. Maibock and Weizen Eisbock the most memorable for me.

Walked in the door a little after midnight after waiting for what seemed like half an hour but probably closer to 10 minutes for a cab at the station... in short sleeves... after letting a family with two kids cut in front of me and take the last taxi.


----------



## winkle (15/5/11)

Just got home - damm that's a long taxi ride :blink: 
The full sign went up after the Pumphouse, so got a feed and train.
Thanks for a good day fellas even if it got rather hazy toward the end, I should get a few guys to come down with me next year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/5/11)

Awoke at Barls at 10.30 this morning (I think I was tired). We finally got back there at god knows what time - did the tourist thrill and went over the Harbour Bridge!!

After a five hour trip, finally back in Moruya. Great time had and some marvellous beers tasted. Doc's Synapse at both Harts and The Taphouse were sensational as was seeing the man twice throughout the day. His Zephyr (double wit?) was a ripper too - loved the Harts Pub all round.

Only low points was no Nelson's Blood on tap at The Nelson and no belgium gold available at the Belgian Beer Cafe. Fu%@ing sour beers are crap. Some of you blokes have your taste buds well and trully off sync.

Great to catch a number of new people who were all called Peter or Michael and James Bond. And to see the old faces. 

Thoughts for next year - meet at the Lowenbrau then do a ferry trip to Manly for The Four Pines & Murrays. Then back to Sydney and a dinner / beer meal. Keep you informed.

lastly great to see the Winkle man and missus in town - both are great people, lovely company and pissheads. 

Bloody enjoyable time!


----------



## humulus (15/5/11)

Glad to hear a tops time was had!!!! booking annual leave for next year!
Quick question,did the Lowenbrau have Mai Bock and Paulaner Salvator on tap ive got next Friday off and am planning to venture in there to try!!!
cheers humulus :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/5/11)

humulus said:


> Glad to hear a tops time was had!!!! booking annual leave for next year!
> Quick question,did the Lowenbrau have Mai Bock and Paulaner Salvator on tap ive got next Friday off and am planning to venture in there to try!!!
> cheers humulus :icon_chickcheers:


 yes and yes on both beers.


----------



## Muggus (15/5/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thoughts for next year - meet at the Lowenbrau then do a ferry trip to Manly for The Four Pines & Murrays. Then back to Sydney and a dinner / beer meal. Keep you informed.


Isn't there a Bavarian Bier Caf over there too? I'm sure they do those Mango Weizens that you love so much there too Fatz!


----------



## canon1ball (15/5/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> lastly great to see the Winkle man and missus in town - both are great people, lovely company



+1 

Winkle, any chance to post some of the photos your missus's took?

Pete


----------



## winkle (15/5/11)

canon1ball said:


> +1
> 
> Winkle, any chance to post some of the photos your missus's took?
> 
> Pete



No problems, just have to figure out where the camera is.


----------



## Pollux (15/5/11)

Found a few photos on my phone, forgot I had taken them.......

First two from when we collided with a hen's party at the Nelson and they needed to pose with a "James Bond Look-a-like" The other would be Fatz with his hoegaarden in a pretty glass....


----------



## matho (15/5/11)

gap said:


> Thanks to everybody for a graet day. It was good to finally put faces
> to a lot of names.
> 
> What time did yoget home Steve??
> ...



Hey Graeme i left the taphouse just after 10 pm and i got home about 1:20 am woke up at about 7:30 this morning no sign of a hang over just tired, ill be going to bed early tonight i think

cheers steve


----------



## joshuahardie (16/5/11)

Just wanted to throw my 2c in.
Brilliant day. It was one of the best days out on the cans I have had.

Great people, conversations, amazing beer.

I had a great time guys, congrats to all who had greater staying power than I.

Josh


----------



## winkle (16/5/11)

Herself has located the camera so I'll stick some pics up after work. She also found some glass-like objects that I don't remember 'finding', and informs me that I was dribbling shite3 by the time we got to Harts - I blame the impressive array of beers that needed drinking. 
Look us up if any of you lot are up this way for a beer or 20.


----------



## BjornJ (16/5/11)

some mobile pics from the belgian, walking to king street wharf then later at the tap house.
The last one is Josh's double icebock.













































Sorry I didn't get everyone, particularly Winkle and prettier half coming all the way from Brisbane.


----------



## winkle (16/5/11)

Got some finally.


----------



## winkle (16/5/11)

and a couple more...



















thankfully there's none of the Pumphouse :icon_drunk:


----------

